# Spongebob's Crabby Patties



## 4meandthem (Apr 15, 2012)

Got my kids to eat them with that title. Once they tried them they were a hit with us all. My Grandmother used to make something similar with Tuna and I hated it with a passsion. These are SO different.

Preheat oven to 400f

2 cups shredded Mozzerella
3/4 cup Mayo
3 green onions chopped (whites and light green only)
1/4 teaspoon celery salt
1 Large can Crab meat (I used claw)
1 tablespoon lemon juice
1 teaspoon yellow mustard
2 stalks celery chopped fine
Salt and pepper to taste

Mix above ingredients and place on english muffins or sourdough bread
(We made both and liked them equally)

Bake for 10 minutes or until browning. I had mine with an amber ale and it paired nicely.


----------



## Siegal (Apr 15, 2012)

Krabby patties!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Apr 15, 2012)

Those sound good...thanks!  I'm getting so many ideas lately, it's tough to decide what to cook first!


----------



## Dawgluver (Apr 15, 2012)

These do sound good!


----------



## Aunt Bea (Apr 15, 2012)

Those do sound good!

It sounds like a luxury version of a tuna melt!

I think I would add some minced red bell pepper to mine!


----------



## Dawgluver (Apr 15, 2012)

4me, where do you find your crab meat?  All we get for canned around here is Chicken of the Sea shredded stuff.


----------



## 4meandthem (Apr 15, 2012)

I used the chicken of the sea stuff and it had good crab flavor. The consistency was kind smooth but really good.


----------



## 4meandthem (Apr 15, 2012)

Aunt Bea said:


> Those do sound good!
> 
> It sounds like a luxury version of a tuna melt!
> 
> I think I would add some minced red bell pepper to mine!


 

I think the bell pepper would work nicely and the color would certainly add.
I would probably sautee it a bit first for my liking.


----------



## Addie (Apr 16, 2012)

Dawgluver said:


> 4me, where do you find your crab meat? All we get for canned around here is Chicken of the Sea shredded stuff.


 
We can get it here at any deli counter. It is usually packed in a smll plastic container. Can be very pricey though. Claw meat is less expensive than the lump. You do have to go through it very thoroughly though to make sure there are no small shell pieces.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Apr 16, 2012)

Crabby panties? I always wondered what he wore under those square pants.


----------



## 4meandthem (Apr 16, 2012)

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> Crabby panties? I always wondered what he wore under those square pants.


 
Sounds like a trip to the doctor may be in order


----------



## Addie (Apr 16, 2012)

I do more cleaning of coffee off my screen than I clean anything else in the house. I have to either stop visiting here  or give up coffee.


----------



## Cerise (Apr 16, 2012)

4meandthem said:


> Got my kids to eat them with that title. Once they tried them they were a hit with us all. My Grandmother used to make something similar with Tuna and I hated it with a passsion. These are SO different.
> 
> Preheat oven to 400f
> 
> ...


 
I make artichoke & salmon or tuna melts with provolone.  Bet they would be great with crab or shrimp.  Thank you for sharing your recipe.


----------



## Addie (Apr 16, 2012)

I have every ingredient listed except the crab. I will have to get that next week. This recipe is a keeper. I love crab.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Apr 16, 2012)

Addie said:


> I have every ingredient listed except the crab. I will have to get that next week. This recipe is a keeper. I love crab.


Even Buster! (of Buster the Body Crab made famous by Cheech & Chong back in the 1970's)  Addie, you are more tolerant than I am, I guess.

Seeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Dawgluver (Apr 16, 2012)

Addie said:
			
		

> We can get it here at any deli counter. It is usually packed in a smll plastic container. Can be very pricey though. Claw meat is less expensive than the lump. You do have to go through it very thoroughly though to make sure there are no small shell pieces.



Not sure I'd trust deli crabmeat here, we're in the Midwest.  And VERY pricey!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Apr 16, 2012)

Dawgluver said:


> Not sure I'd trust deli crabmeat here, we're in the Midwest.  And VERY pricey!



No kidding...on sale for $12.99... For a pint!


----------



## Addie (Apr 16, 2012)

Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> Even Buster! (of Buster the Body Crab made famous by Cheech & Chong back in the 1970's) Addie, you are more tolerant than I am, I guess.
> 
> Seeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


 
I am a firm believer and practitioner of letting folks live their life the way they want to. It might not be for me, but then my lifestyle is not for everyone either. It takes a lot to get me upset. Hurt one of  my kids and I will come after you with a vengeance. Other than that I don't care what you do. I just hope it makes you happy.


----------



## Addie (Apr 16, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> No kidding...on sale for $12.99... For a pint!


 
Living on the coast, $4.99 a pound. Lobsters are even cheaper. $3.99 - $$2.99 a pound. But I have had a lifetime of lobster. Won't eat it anymore.


----------



## Dawgluver (Apr 16, 2012)

Addie said:
			
		

> Living on the coast, $4.99 a pound. Lobsters are even cheaper. $3.99 - $$2.99 a pound. But I have had a lifetime of lobster. Won't eat it anymore.



Please feel free to send any lobster my way, Addie!   Would love to stand in for you and consume your share!


----------



## Addie (Apr 16, 2012)

Dawgluver said:


> Please feel free to send any lobster my way, Addie! Would love to stand in for you and consume your share!


 
I sent two lobsters to my girlfriend in Atlanta. It was a surprise for her. When she opened the box, she almost fainted. She let out a scream that was heard throughout her whole building. Some of her neighbors came running to find out what happened. 

BTW, one time my husband brought home 16 lobsters for us. I put the in the bottom crisper and forgot about them. They began to smell when they died. The neighbors wanted to tar and feather me. I used to give them away all the time. 

When I was a kid, during the war, after a storm we would go down to the beach and pick up the lobsters and bring them home. Meat was rationed, so sea food filled in. We also would dig up clams and other sea goodies. Today I will only eat chowder and fried clams. The rest you can keep.


----------



## 4meandthem (Apr 17, 2012)

Addie said:


> Living on the coast, $4.99 a pound. Lobsters are even cheaper. $3.99 - $$2.99 a pound. But I have had a lifetime of lobster. Won't eat it anymore.


 
I have been to Northern Maine (Van Buren) a few times to visit my wifes relatives and they got a lobster so big I couldn't eat it again for a year.
The claws were as big as my hands. I got the best of him though!


----------



## Addie (Apr 17, 2012)

4meandthem said:


> I have been to Northern Maine (Van Buren) a few times to visit my wifes relatives and they got a lobster so big I couldn't eat it again for a year.
> The claws were as big as my hands. I got the best of him though!


 
Some lobsters can feed a whole family for one meal. 

When I was first married to my second husband, one night at two a.m. I hear the door open. He had just come home from a fishing trip. We had a long hall that the rooms came off of. I went to greet him, but he told me to stay where I was. He went back out the door and brought in the HUGE lobster. He put it on the floor. The claws were not plugged. The lobster started down the hall towards me. You could hear the noise of him clomping towards me. I ran out the back door screaming. The neighbors called the police. They thought it was funny. Hubby put the lobster in the tub which he climb out of immediately. It was a male lobster. We ended up giving the two officers the dang thing. The men at the police station had quite a feast. 

Now I can drop a live lobster into a boiling pot of water with the best of them. I can even put a knife into it when it is still alive. But that one had to weigh at least 30 pounds or more. And with the claws unplugged, I was not going any where near it. My husband did plug the claws before he gave it to the officers.


----------



## 4meandthem (Apr 17, 2012)

Addie said:


> Some lobsters can feed a whole family for one meal.
> 
> When I was first married to my second husband, one night at two a.m. I hear the door open. He had just come home from a fishing trip. We had a long hall that the rooms came off of. I went to greet him, but he told me to stay where I was. He went back out the door and brought in the HUGE lobster. He put it on the floor. The claws were not plugged. The lobster started down the hall towards me. You could hear the noise of him clomping towards me. I ran out the back door screaming. The neighbors called the police. They thought it was funny. Hubby put the lobster in the tub which he climb out of immediately. It was a male lobster. We ended up giving the two officers the dang thing. The men at the police station had quite a feast.
> 
> Now I can drop a live lobster into a boiling pot of water with the best of them. I can even put a knife into it when it is still alive. But that one had to weigh at least 30 pounds or more. And with the claws unplugged, I was not going any where near it. My husband did plug the claws before he gave it to the officers.


 
Awesome story! Thanks for sharing. I coud SO see myself doing that except the giving it away part.


----------



## Addie (Apr 17, 2012)

4meandthem said:


> Awesome story! Thanks for sharing. I coud SO see myself doing that except the giving it away part.


 
We didn' have a pot big enough. We would have had to rip off the claws first and then the tail. And I prefer female lobsters. They have sweeter meat. That one with just the tail or claws alone could have fed a family of ten. And big male lobsters tend to be tough. When I buy them I always get female chicken lobsters.


----------

